# flip up headlights problem



## paul161inf (Nov 22, 2005)

I have an 850i 91 which you all probably know from the title, being the only bmw I know of with these lights. Heres the problem, when I turn my headlights on the right one doesn't flip up all the time and somtimes even the left doesn't. same problem when there up too. I play with the on off switch till I get both of them up. It might be the wiring or the hidraulic lift or somthing machanical. should I take them out and clean them or check electrical? Has anyone had a simalar problem? They squeek a little as they go up but I can't remember if they always had done that. this problem just started and is getting worse.

thanks, paul


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

There are 3 tall relays in the fuse box on the drivers side fire wall. Unplug each one and plug it back into the same spot again. If that doesn't fix it then switch them around with each other until the problem moves--then replace that relay. 

If it doesn't fix it then PM me.


----------

